# Zelda's kittens - 3wks tomorrow...



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Couldn't wait until tomorrow to post as they were up playing today and I just had to take some snaps...










Link is the baby - he just likes to cuddle Zelda eat and sleep. Hubby will not hear that his feint stripes may be ghost markings and is convinced they will develop! He is hubbies fave as the only boy pet we have now 










Sola is the smallest but the fastest and bravest 










Luna is the biggest and has just started exploring


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh ZeldaYou sure did yourself proud with these 3 beauties,Em these and mum are a credit to you-beautiful,loving me bling


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are absolutely gorgeous, I'm in love with Sola but they are all lovely


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> they are absolutely gorgeous, I'm in love with Sola but they are all lovely


I'm quite soft on her too but really love them all


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Oh ZeldaYou sure did yourself proud with these 3 beauties,Em these and mum are a credit to you-beautiful,loving me bling


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Awww they look so sweet......


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i will have them all please,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

aaawww so cute.. are they a specific breed? I only ask as they look like my neighbours cat n her's is some type of pedigree and I always forget what her's are lol x


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

They're a very special breed of cats - called the domestic tabby


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Looking good Ems!  What eye colour do you think they will end up with? C.x.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Oh I want Sola!!!!!!!!!!!! Im in love!!!!!  They're all gorgeous x


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

crofty said:


> Oh I want Sola!!!!!!!!!!!! Im in love!!!!!  They're all gorgeous x


She just has that really classic kitten face doesn't she - she is also the most lively - a real adventurer although Luna's catching her up quickly now 
I am so chuffed with them all


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

they are soooooooooo gorgeous   our 2 black babies hav lots of white hairs on legs O/H is also convinced he /she will change colour !!!


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

I think they get the white hairs as like a protective fluff layer???
He has very feint tabby stripes - on his face, down his back, sides and his legs - they don't show well on the picture. Have heard that because his parents are tabby sometimes they have markings which fade 'ghost markings' and are really one colour. We just don't think he will end up a solid black cat - more like a very dark grey - time will tell


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww soo cute.. I like the little boy best!

I never tire of looking at kitten pics!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

I cant beleive 3 weeks has gone already,  where on earth does the time go! looking great,


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, Emily, they are gorgeous. They're coming on great*


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

What a bunch of little stunners, its amazing how quickly they grow and change. Can't pick a favourite I just want to kiss them all!!!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> Couldn't wait until tomorrow to post as they were up playing today and I just had to take some snaps...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're coming on very nicely, Ems, gorgeous pics.


----------

